
Ask HN: FreeBSD/OpenBSD server monitoring? - frik
Coming from Linux to BSD, what do you use to monitor your FreeBSD&#x2F;OpenBSD servers?<p>(server metrics, application performance)
======
atmosx
FreeBSD sends emails to 'root' user by default. If you take time to read them,
you get a pretty decent overview of the system.

Other than that, you need to be more specific. There's not one solution to
monitor everything. Nagios runs on FreeBSD, snmpd is another widely used
alternative, etc.

------
chinmaydesai
Nagios or Try this - [https://www.opsdash.com](https://www.opsdash.com)

------
kw71
snmpd and sar?

